# Blood in urine



## IvyLeague14 (1 mo ago)

Hello, this is my first post. Glad to be here! My golden, Ivy, will be 9 on New Year’s Eve. I got her at age 5 from the breeder that I was planning on getting a puppy from. Ivy became available as a “retired” mama while I was on the wait list and I jumped on the opportunity.
She’s been very healthy up to the Tuesday before Thanksgiving when she starting having “urgency” to pee, vomited and had blood in her urine. I took her to the vet and they did a urinalysis and diagnosed her with a UTI. She was put on 7 days of antibiotics and seemed to recover fully. She went back for a recheck and everything was normal.
The next day she woke up gagging/coughing. I thought she maybe she swallowed fur off one of her toys, but it continued, so I took her back to the doctor where she was diagnosed with an upper respiratory infection… more antibiotics. 
She finished up that round on Wednesday. She has not been sick since I got her, so thought this was just a string of bad luck. She was needing to go out more than usual today and I noticed she had blood in her urine again this morning. I only noticed this because there is snow on the ground today, it may have been going on longer.
I immediately called the vet again and they had me pick up ANOTHER round of antibiotics. They want to do X-rays and a full urine culture (not just urinalysis) after she finishes this round. They said to bring her in on Monday for X-rays if it hasn’t improved at allMentioned possible bladder stones.

Sorry for the very long post, but I am very concerned😔. Has anyone dealt with anything similar?
She is eating ok, but is not really herself, but I am hyper aware of everything she is doing.
I’m a novice dog owner.

Thanks,
Ivy’s Mom (Lisa)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Think the culture is probably a good step to make sure she’s getting the right antibiotic, but truthfully I wonder if a longer course of antibiotics would have been helpful for her. UTIs are super uncomfortable, so I don’t blame her for not feeling herself! I hope the culture provides some direction and your girl starts feeling better


----------

